# Bag-o-plants pt2



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

#1 and #2 are the same plant just different shots.

#3 is a double. 2 different plants in the same wrap

Thanks in advance (again) .. and more coming


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

#3 is Mayaca fluviatilis (fine leaves) and Rotala rotundifolia (round leaves).


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cool thank you!

Could the 1st be a corkscrew val?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

J-P said:


> Cool thank you!
> 
> Could the 1st be a corkscrew val?


yeah looks like it.


----------

